# Not My Review, H-F Hercules Drill



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I stumbled on this You Tube Review by accident and was totally impressed by the reviewer, not so much by the results. This guy takes this drill totally apart, tests the components, even under a micro scope, then reassembles every component even the battery. Then he reassembles it and runs it. He really knows what he's talking about.
This is as much about the new line of H-F tolls as anything:

Warning salty language.....


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Very entertaining.


----------



## zyglrox (Dec 24, 2017)

Man... why wasn't this guy my shop teach. I feel so jipped.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

He didn't say how many parts he had left over did he? Taking apart a cordless drill is about like taking apart a watch.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yep, pretty close.*



Steve Neul said:


> He didn't say how many parts he had left over did he? Taking apart a cordless drill is about like taking apart a watch.


That's exactly the reason I was impressed. Most reviewers just make a few test cuts/holes, turn it upside down and talk about general aspects of using the tool. This guy gets into the forensics of it down to the hardness of the planetary gears and the heat sinks of the Mofsat diodes. He even knew the types of plastics used on the housings.
I don't think there were any parts left over ..... :| I apologize for the cuss words, but it ain't my review. Hide the children! :surprise2:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I just watched an autopsy on a 1/2” Cordless drill !

Wow that was one long video.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

I've watched his colorful videos before ..you definitely know what your buying (and not buying) after watching his dissection.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I have watched a few of this guys stuff in the past. This guy does a good job. I expect I give his analysis higher marks than someone just drilling a few holes or making a few saw cuts in something.

His cost analysis is the most telling.

This dissection analysis was a lot of things to be sure but it really is a buyer beware video.

Clearly many of us impulse buy our tools, but spend a little time doing the reasearch first.


----------

